# Deer meat



## sverchok566 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi everybody,

Does anyone know what deer meat testes like and where to get it in Salt Lake City metro area? I heard it's cheap and tastes pretty good. However, after searching the internet I've found the opposite. 

I am not a hunter, but I am considering to get into archery someday.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

It's illegal to sell wild game in Utah but it can be donated using the proper protocol. With the hunting community in our area I would be surprised if someone doesn't offer you a couple of steaks to try. Like most other meats if varies in taste, texture and tuffness depending of age, forage, terrain etc. I have enjoyed most all of the venison I have harvested. We process it ourselves and I feel that makes a huge difference. Unlike beef and pork wild animal meat is tainted by fat left on the meat and bone chips. It needs to be cleaned pretty carefully, but when it is it has a great flavor. I prefer to cook it on the grill until medium rare with the same seasoning as beef. Ask around and I'll bet you can get some to try. Were I not in So. Utah i'd offer some myself.


----------

